# Key wont turn



## hsimms103 (Nov 30, 2009)

I walked out to my 740 today and turned the key t tried to start but didn't no the key only turn to position 1 and eill not go any further, the display show that the ignition is locked. I tried to lube up the ignition with some wd 40 but it did nothing. any one have this problem?:dunno:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi, I don't mean to sound stupid or anything, but are you sure your steering wheel lock isn't engaged?

If you wheels are turned just even slightly, the suspension geometry puts a load on the steering column which "can" lock the steering.

If you think this is the case, try and gently rotate the steering wheel toward the center to relieve the pressure, then try turning the key...

Just a thought...I can't imagine what else it could be...?


----------



## hsimms103 (Nov 30, 2009)

I tried what you suggested and that did not work So I called the BMW dealer he thinks that something inside the ignition maybe one of the tumblers


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

hsimms103 said:


> I tried what you suggested and that did not work So I called the BMW dealer he thinks that something inside the ignition maybe one of the tumblers


Ouch. Well, good luck with the ignition. Hope it's something simple...


----------

